# tps



## psychobunneez (Sep 8, 2005)

my tps has gone out twice in the last few months, help me!


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

psychobunneez said:


> my tps has gone out twice in the last few months, help me!


My first question, how do you diagnose that it has gone bad?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

pm asleepaltima and he can give you a paper showing how to diagnos and replace and set right.


----------

